# need help moving website from host to own pc



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey guys, 

my website is currently hosted on godaddy servers and i hate them so i want to move it to my server here at home. 

i know i need to do a few things to get home hosting working right but i have no idea how to get the data transferred and how to point the domain to my local address. 

while i do know a ton about computers, this is the one area im ill informed about. 

i need my site up asap as i haven't paid godaddy in a while and my site is currently offline... but fuck em... im going to do it myself.


----------



## boogah (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.apachefriends.org/en/index.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2012)

boogah said:


> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/index.html



hmmm.... looks promising. 

i AM using linux btw.


----------



## boogah (Jan 2, 2012)

yah just download the linux version of XAMPP.  This i what i use when testing scripts and junk from home.  Then do some port forwarding on the router to route port 80 to the linux box.  And point your domain to your WAN address.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2012)

how do you work around a dynamic ip? time warner wont give me a static


----------



## boogah (Jan 2, 2012)

http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2012)

xampp is installed and running. i've run through all the security stuff already.

how do i go about moving my site?

im running wordpress


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do you work around a dynamic ip? time warner wont give me a static



if its NAT filtered you shouldnt have an issue as long as your IP from the house is the same for every PC. I run a server from home right now its not that difficult.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2012)

fuck....

godaddy deleted my site and there is no backup. 

they claim they only keep site data for 30 days after hosting expires. its been 38 days


----------



## v12dock (Jan 2, 2012)

Just use a different host I use Site5 I believe they have free migration services


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2012)

got it!

http://prioritypcsolutions.com/

straight from my server here in my apt

now i just have to rebuild the site how it was or better


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2012)

If your website was crawled by Google spiders, you can look up a cached version of your website and retrieve your content.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2012)

it was and i can see clips of the content but i cant view the archived pages. wayback machine doesnt have any record of it existing, i tried them.


----------

